# Tragic accident - RIP



## dunkley (18 February 2012)

Thoughts and condolences to the lady's family and friends..........very, very sad.

http://www.northamptonchron.co.uk/n...g_accident_tragedy_near_northampton_1_3538178


----------



## midi (18 February 2012)

How awful, she must of fallen really awkwardly


----------



## Fools Motto (18 February 2012)

very sad. RIP
Thoughts are with her family and friends.


----------



## Tinseltoes (18 February 2012)

So sad and very tragic. Thoughts are with the family.


----------



## vienna (18 February 2012)

That is very very sad. Hacking seems to be the most dangerous thing on horseback. Cant argue with cars and tractors and cant argue with a concrete road.
I say this because I have landed on a concrete road myself.
Rest in peace and thoughts are with family.


----------



## merrymeasure (18 February 2012)

My thoughts and condolences too for this poor lady's family and friends. Really tragic.
RIP xx


----------



## mon (18 February 2012)

So sorry for all concerned, RIP dear lady.


----------



## Gucci_b (18 February 2012)

Very sad, and could happen to any one


----------



## fizzer (18 February 2012)

Very sad, thinking of her family and friends at an awful time.


----------



## Oldashthearab (18 February 2012)

A tragic accident that reminds us all how short life can be. Thoughts are with all her family and friends.


----------



## Eriskayowner (18 February 2012)

RIP rider 

Just read this on the BBC news app - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-17085847

Doesn't mention the horse. Thoughts are with the friends and family members.


----------



## CatStew (18 February 2012)

It's horrible.  She was only a couple of years older then me and I know quite a few people in the area - my sincere condolences to her family & friends


----------



## Oldashthearab (18 February 2012)

I can confirm the horse wasn't injured in the accident.


----------



## millhouse (18 February 2012)

Very tragic.  Rest in peace and God bless.


----------



## FayeFriesian (18 February 2012)

So so sad. At least she died doing something she loved. (meant in the nicest way!) x


----------



## Toffee_monster (18 February 2012)

I heard bout this accident earlier and have just been told that it was one of my old best friends  

Never had anyone close to me die before and I am so upset, we had only chatted at a show in the summer and said about getting together very soon


----------



## Archangel (18 February 2012)

Poor girl and so young.


----------



## Haniki (18 February 2012)

What a tragic accident. Condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Madam_max (18 February 2012)

How very very sad.


----------



## BlizzardBudd (18 February 2012)

my thoughts go out to her friends and family. RIP


----------



## aregona (21 February 2012)

Poor girl, my thoughts go to all concerned. Scary to think she was only 2 years older than me  makes you think though guys...life can be short so always enjoy and hug your horses everyday x


----------



## mon (21 February 2012)

Also hope that the horse goes on to have a good future.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (21 February 2012)

I am afraid horses are stupid and potentially violent in the worst cases. Even professional jockeys cannot trust them. Always be careful if you go out riding. I see them on the road and slow down to 10 miles an hour. Sorry, but I do not think they should be on the road in the first place. I have seen them go mad at Towcester races. They are not pets. They are often wild animals.
		
Click to expand...


 what a complete and utter D1ckh3ad  go back into the whole you crawl out of

 Thats what i would say


----------



## 0310Star (23 February 2012)

I am afraid horses are stupid and potentially violent in the worst cases. Even professional jockeys cannot trust them. Always be careful if you go out riding. I see them on the road and slow down to 10 miles an hour. Sorry, but I do not think they should be on the road in the first place. I have seen them go mad at Towcester races. They are not pets. They are often wild animals.

I am sorry but horses were around a long time before cars!!! I hate it when people have this kind of attitude towards riders on the road! 
I would personally say motor bikes are just as, if not more, dangerous!!! But people dont seem to think they should be off the roads?!?

RIP, thoughts are with family and friends and the poor horse who has lost its owner  x


----------



## Cadburys_addict (24 February 2012)

I feel so sorry for the lady involved and her family and friends.....such a sad accident......


----------

